# Speaker Cover Plates



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

qckrun said:


> Hey all I am looking for a website that I can order some speaker cover plates. I have some speaker cable hanging down from the ceiling that the prevouis owner installed and would like to make it look a bit nicer. Home cheapo is to expensive for what I want to do.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for websites?


 http://www.reliablehardware.com/roundwhiteceilingspeakercovers.aspx?gclid=CKelxdWuhqcCFcNM4AodYGamew


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

qckrun said:


> Hey all I am looking for a website that I can order some speaker cover plates. I have some speaker cable hanging down from the ceiling that the prevouis owner installed and would like to make it look a bit nicer. Home cheapo is to expensive for what I want to do.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for websites?


If home Depot is too expensive I suggest you just give up.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> If home Depot is too expensive I suggest you just give up.


 Why should he give up??Home Depot is not allways the cheapest,,and he said he was looking for a web site he buy the covers from..


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Parts-Express is always good for stuff like that.

http://www.parts-express.com/wall-plates.cfm


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why should he give up??Home Depot is not allways the cheapest,,and he said he was looking for a web site he buy the covers from..


 
Just being sarcastic Harry.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> If home Depot is too expensive I suggest you just give up.


 Home Depot doesnt have what I want, and in all honesty what they have is crap. I am also looking for as many different options since it is going in my house. Thanks for the links will check them out.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i love monoprice

http://www.monoprice.com/home/index.asp


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> i love monoprice
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/home/index.asp



Totally agree. Selection and pricing plus quick shipping.


----------

